# 1984



## foxfish (31 May 2020)

Ha ha here I am feeding my fish in 1984.


----------



## foxfish (31 May 2020)

Ok well that is meant  to be an television  advert but the video wont show and now the forum wont let me delete it ....!!


----------



## hypnogogia (31 May 2020)

Video shows ok.


----------



## foxfish (31 May 2020)

Yeah working now @frederick thompson .


----------



## alto (31 May 2020)

And it loops


----------



## DeepMetropolis (29 Jun 2020)

1984.. I was just walking back then..


----------

